# Exam Results - How long does it take to get



## aarthys11 (May 12, 2014)

Hi:

How long does it take to get the results for CPC exam?  The website says within 5 days after AAPC receives the answer sheets.  But want to know the realistic time to get the results.  Anybody who took the exam can throw in some light?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## greatbiller (May 12, 2014)

I took the exam on a Saturday, and by Wednesday, my CPC-A credential had been added, so I knew that I had passed the exam.  It depends on how long it takes the proctor to mail the tests to AAPC, how many tests were given that particular day, etc.  I did take my test the Saturday before Thanksgiving, so maybe there were not too many tests administered that weekend so the results were available faster.


----------



## aarthys11 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------

